# Did Anyone Feel The Earthquake Tn/ga



## Coilystep (Dec 12, 2018)

It woke me up briefly felt shaking but went back to sleep. 
*Early morning earthquake rattles Georgia; More aftershocks possible*
Updated: Dec 12, 2018 - 8:08 AM
ATLANTA - People across Georgia were woken up by an earthquake. 

The U.S. Geological Survey reported the quake happened around 4:15 a.m. near Decatur, Tennessee. It had a magnitude of 4.4. An aftershock of 3.3 magnitude happened about 15 minutes later. 

[READ: Georgia reacts to the rare earthquake]

Channel 2 Action News received dozens of phone calls in the minutes following the quake.

We're working to learn if there was any damage in Georgia, on Channel 2 Action News at Noon

We spoke to Geophysicist Robert Sanders from the U.S. Geological Survey on Channel 2 Action News This Morning who said that aftershocks will be possible throughout the day after the quake.

[DOWNLOAD: WSB-TV's News App for alerts on any new aftershocks]

The earthquake was the second strongest on record in East Tennessee, according to the USGS. The strongest was a magnitude 4.7 near Maryville in 1973.


----------



## Alta Angel (Dec 12, 2018)

Sure did!  Our windows shook violently this morning for a moment.  I thought it was a sudden storm, a windsheer, or a thunderstorm.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 14, 2018)

I was in Powder Springs that night. Didn’t feel a thing. I woke up to news reports about it.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Dec 16, 2018)

I slept thru it. My sister who is 3 mi away felt it. 

Then my damn co-worker had to the nerve to tell me he didn’t come into work cause he didn’t think it would a good idea to be in a building with 16-21 stories.  Never mind the building is actually over 50 stories tall. We just happen to occupy those lower floors. 

I was like man - why you had to go put those thoughts in my head!


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Dec 16, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Stormy (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm late, but I sure did! My daughter felt it too. We're in Cobb. It scared the bejesus out of me! I looked up evacuation procedures (stand in doorway, get under a table, etc...) in case it happens again!


----------



## Ivonnovi (Dec 21, 2018)

Felt it _[and was shook]_!  
Looked out of every window to see which tree(s) fell.  Saw none; that was a slight relief because I had a whole 'nother scenario going in my head.  Quickly turned on the TV to see what was up.


----------

